# I will win in june!



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

it's a must! 18th is my bday! lol!

Besides, no one can match the serious emo face of Fillet, the great~











LOL!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

lolololololololol I LOVE this pic. Its hilarious!
BAD PERSON FOR MAKING FISHY EMO!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

was luck, the tap water here is so hard a single drop makes a limescale mark... Since I was doing daily 100% on his temp bowl I didn't bother to clean the marks... But daaang this is 1 in a million chance pic hahahaha!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Crying in ANGER.
"YOU DON'T KNOW ME. YOUR JUST ANOTHER STUPID HUMAN WHO DOESN'T UNDERSTAND."


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

PERFECT... hahaha... this cracked me up! Genius shot


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

XD I love it so much LOL


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH... too freakin cute


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

wow a little creepy. this contest is going to so much fun!


----------

